

Microsoft: Where the PC is Headed: Plus is the New 'Post' - hornokplease
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2011/08/19/where-the-pc-is-headed-plus-is-the-new-post.aspx

======
pedalpete
Well, he didn't say anything about where the PC is headed, but I wish I had a
ticket to the Build conference.

Hopefully they'll be showing some of the streaming OS technology and get that
built into Win8

